# Where's Wolfie?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, where has wolfie been lately? Anybody hear from her?









I'm not one to start rumors, but has anyone else noticed that just about the time Jolly headed for Hawaii, wolfie went silent?

I'm not saying... I'm just saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think she threw in the towel..............trying to outpost you









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doug

I had been wondering the same thing, but I didn't want to say anything because with Jolly in Hawaii and her not being around . . . well, I didn't want to upset YOU.







You know, you guys had that posting thing going around Christmas . . .


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You know, you guys had that posting thing going around Christmas


Oh, no, not that nudie thing again? Ya think?....









Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been wondering that myself.

Hello Wolfwood you still out there?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm not one to start rumors, but has anyone else noticed that just about the time Jolly headed for Hawaii, wolfie went silent?
> I'm not saying... I'm just saying...
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...so what are you getting at? You're not saying.....









NAAAAAAHH!!

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was wondering too
She hasn't been on for a week









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think she is just trying to recover from her posting rampage with Doug. I mean, how can anyone compete??


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Was she just a college kid on break???

Seriously, hope there is nothing wrong


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - now. Glad to see ya'll missed me!

Hawaii - nah, been there done that.
"Recoverying from posting w/ Doug" ? PLLLLLLEEEEEAAAASSSSSE!

I told you guys I was heading for Fla..... honest, I did. I knew better than to set myself for another demerit for going AWOL!

Glad to be back! action action action (But stepping out for a short bit to pick up the dogs. The kennel just called and said they'f open early for us if we could get there before the BIG snows fly)

I'll be back - got alot of reading to catch up on and even more missed posting to make up for.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wolfie,

Glad to have you back, BUT, were you missing?









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to have you back Wolfie
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you are back....it was getting a quite around here









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Wolfie!

Glad to see you are back. It is way too quiet around here without!
And how is Jolly holding up?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey Wolfie!
> 
> Glad to see you are back. It is way too quiet around here without!
> And how is Jolly holding up?
> ...


I find it REAL hard to believe it was ANY kind of quiet around here. Compared to you guys, I'm generally quiet as a mouse









As for Jolly - when last seen, he was disappearing into the hot tub with some kind of Carribbean drink in a chartreuse tiki glass bearing a pink umbrella (Jolly - not the glass) mumbling something about mod, pontoons, & floating RVs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back Wolfie...

Hope you have enought time in Florida to thaw out. sunny sunny sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome back Wolfie...
> 
> Hope you have enought time in Florida to thaw out. sunny sunny sunny
> [snapback]80824[/snapback]​


Thanks. Yup. Thawed with sandals on before we were out of the airport....and NEVER looked back. Was tough to put the mucklucks on to come back. Wish S'west had overbooked the FL to Baltimore flight.... we definately would have taken the option of a later flight on THAT one. But there was no way we were gettin' stuck in Baltimore


----------

